# My First Whitetail Hunting Experience + Video



## forumadmin (Jun 21, 2013)

As a complete hunting newbie, I was fortunate that Yamaha and the Whitetail Diaries crew invited me down to south Texas to show me the ropes, using the Yamaha Viking VI to move us around the big lease. This is the story of my first hunt, which I wrote for ATV.com.

*Check out the story I wrote for ATV.com (and the video) about the experience here*.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to see you enjoying the outdoors. Nice deer.


----------



## forumadmin (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks. I'm hoping to enjoy it a lot more often.


----------

